# Clive Cussler to approve NUMA DOXA SUB



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Dear friends, back in 2005 on my visit to Clive Cussler, we discussed new DOXA SUB models, he mentioned that Turquoise was proven to be the color of the highest legibility under water.

I had a conversation with Clive a few days ago and we decided the the new DOXA SUB1200T NUMA Edition should bear a Turquoise dial.

So, considering the results of the survey we published a few weeks ago, we decided to issue a very limited run of 50 pieces of the DOXA SUB1200T NUMA edition in Turquoise and in addition a new blue dial DOXA SUB NUMA Edition in NUMA blue. Both models will bear the word NUMA or the NUMA logo on the left lower quarter, this is to be defined:

1. The NUMA model with the Turquoise dial will be limited to 50 pieces
2. The NUMA model with the blue dial will be limited to 500 pieces

*Right now, the DOXA SUB 1200T NUMA Edition with the TURQUOISE DIAL can be pre-ordered below:*

_*DOXA SUB1200 NUMA Edition Pre-order.*_

all the best

Rick
DOXA watches USA


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

How about a NUMA 5000T in Turquois? 

I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Any pics? What does Numa logo looks like? :-s


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Your order has been processed successfully
*Your order was processed successfully. An email with your order confirmation number was sent to your email address.

you will now be redirected to www.doxawatches.com.

Now the wait begins... :-!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Wow...that is great news for fans of Cussler and NUMA (and turquoise). I would be giving this some serious consideration if it were on a larger model...1200T is just too small for me.


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

Will this be the logo? Pretty cool if it is, I just wish I liked the color turquoise more. Guess I'll have to stick with the Professional line.


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Frogman said:


> Will this be the logo? Pretty cool if it is, I just wish I liked the color turquoise more. Guess I'll have to stick with the Professional line.


The email suggests that there are TWO colors being considered...a turquoise and a darker blue. I may be reading it wrong, but if that's the case it should placate those, like me, who may not favor the turquoise hue.|>


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Cabaiguan said:


> The email suggests that there are TWO colors being considered...a turquoise and a darker blue. I may be reading it wrong, but if that's the case it should placate those, like me, who may not favor the turquoise hue.|>


The way I read the announcement is not that they are considering two colors, there will be two colors:
Limited edition (50 watches) DOXA SUB1200T NUMA in Turquoise and 
"unlimited" DOXA SUB NUMA in NUMA blue - no mention of numbers or actual model here; assuming a 1200, but could be any model.

Have to say, I "hate" it when the companies I like issue limited editions .... I want to have them all. It's like the baseball cards, be it at a far greater cost. That's where the problem comes in. I'd love to have the 1200T NUMA keep my DWL company, but then, why have 2 1200T's when you're not a real collector? Still, it's tempting. I hope for DOXA and my watch-fund that they sell out fast .....

RonB


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

I want one but just can't afford it now. If DOXA had some sort of layaway payment plan I'd go for it!

It would also be cool if Clive would write about the NUMA watch in his next book. They could be sold together like the DWL book and watch.b-)


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Truly great news, and a MAJOR accomplishment for DOXA, to get this approved :-!.

Sorry though, that my own favored NUMA edition idea is not planned, that would be an orange dialed Professional with that round NUMA logo (seen above in this thread) located at the lower left quadrant of the dial where the USD/Aqualung logo once was years ago (and presumably is on Dirk Pitt's orange faced DOXA SUB).

That would be my ultimate favorite, still, this turquoise with the logo is VERY tempting, and will be an extremely attractive watch! That logo would look _fantastic_ on any DOXA.

*ETA*: after re-reading the announcement, I noted that it's yet undetermined if just the word NUMA, or the actual logo will appear on the dial. My own preference would be to the *logo*, 110% (not sure what the deciding criteria is/will be).


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

We better not tell Jeremy about this!!!

Bill


----------



## TMahaun (Dec 18, 2007)

Once again, DOXA is breaking my heart. The last two watches I'd have loved to buy have been brought out in the smaller (and thus unwearable to me) size. Rick, when are ya gonna show some love for those of us w/ BIG wrists. Every special edition, that I know of, has been smaller sized (Project Aware, TUSA, DWL, and now NUMA). How about it? I know I'm not the only one here. As Dr. Evil said......"Throw me a frickin bone here".



DOXA S.A. said:


> Dear friends, back in 2005 on my visit to Clive Cussler, we discussed new DOXA SUB models, he mentioned that Turquoise was proven to be the color of the highest legibility under water.
> 
> I had a conversation with Clive a few days ago and we decided the the new DOXA SUB1200T NUMA Edition should bear a Turquoise dial.
> 
> ...


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

TMahaun said:


> Once again, DOXA is breaking my heart. The last two watches I'd have loved to buy have been brought out in the smaller (and thus unwearable to me) size. Rick, when are ya gonna show some love for those of us w/ BIG wrists. Every special edition, that I know of, has been smaller sized (Project Aware, TUSA, DWL, and now NUMA). How about it? I know I'm not the only one here. As Dr. Evil said......"Throw me a frickin bone here".


...what he said! :-!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Let me refresh your memory*



TMahaun & Romeo-1 said:


> ... when are ya gonna show some love for those of us w/ BIG wrists. Every special edition, that I know of, has been smaller sized ....."Throw me a frickin bone here".


Doxa did throw that bone some 3 weeks ago:


DOXA S.A. said:


> *... It is unmistakebely a DOXA SUB, ... a big case, a classic DOXA dial, a more sophisticated movement with an additional function, a new variation of bezels, while still offering the classic DOXA bezel ...*


To read it all: https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/10-years-doxa-sub-re-edition-428047.html

RonB


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Seriously???

An HRV equipped Doxa, spec'd to the original Subs, a turquoise dial, limited to 50 pieces, and the NUMA logo (or name) on the dial. . . that is all you had to say. 

Order placed, confirmation received, thanks DOXA!!!

Kev.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

P.S. Thank you Dr. Cussler!


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

William said:


> We better not tell Jeremy about this!!!
> 
> Bill


Too late...

Your order has been processed successfully
Your order was processed successfully. An email with your order confirmation number was sent to your email address.

you will now be redirected to DOXA WATCHES SWISS MADE WATCHES since 1889 l Clive Cussler Edition | SUB 1200T PROFESSIONAL DIVE WATCH !!NEW model!!.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

I also would like it in Orange or Black color dial ;-) 

However, I will wait and hope to see the final mock up. If I like what I see and lucky enough, I will snatch one :-d 

I have had many Doxas these past years and I can certainly wait. 

Congratulations to Doxa to get this awesome project approved |>|>


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

This is off the cool meter for me! I must count my pennies....


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

Now that I've put my money where my mouth is and pre-ordered the turquoise sub, I'd like to put in my two cents. I'm with TBone on the logo vs. name thing. I would LOVE for the NUMA watches to have the logo in the bottom left quadrant. Having said that, I'm just excited that Doxa is making this watch at all!!! Thank you SO MUCH!!!

Jeremy


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

While I wish Doxa well with the new Doxa NUMA 1200t model,
I'm also part of the side that wishes "The NUMA Doxa" would be
available in the classic Doxa Professional or Sharkhunter models.
Also Pics would help.
Cheers
G


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Geoffrey said:


> While I wish Doxa well with the new Doxa NUMA 1200t model,
> I'm also part of the side that wishes "The NUMA Doxa" would be
> available in the classic Doxa Professional or Sharkhunter models.
> Also Pics would help.
> ...


Could Doxa chime in on this?

My guess is that Doxa will eventually issue NUMA branded SUBs in all variants - blue and torquise just being the first. 
Just a guess though.

Oh and if Doxa is listening. . . LOGO! LOGO! LOGO! ;-)

Also, PLEASE keep the matching bezel paint to the dial - as pictured in the prototype. |>

To illustrate my point, I strongly prefer the Divingstar 1000 SUBs with the yellow dial / yellow depth indicies to the yellow dial / orange depth indicies.

Thanks Doxa!

Kev.


----------



## skinnydippingdiver (Jun 22, 2009)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Right now, the DOXA SUB 1200T NUMA Edition with the TURQUOISE DIAL can be pre-ordered below:*
> 
> _*DOXA SUB1200 NUMA Edition Pre-order.*_
> 
> ...


Rick, are there any color mock ups available or anything besides words indication as to how the two models will look?


----------



## dstb (Jun 22, 2010)

If Doxa was planning to do variants in other colors I would want to know in advance. Not just because I might prefer a different color but because it may devalue the original NUMA limited edition. As an owner of a DWL, which apparently has sold out, I would not be happy if they introduced another DWL in a different color. However, I don't think Doxa would do that anyway.



Kev said:


> Could Doxa chime in on this?
> 
> My guess is that Doxa will eventually issue NUMA branded SUBs in all variants - blue and torquise just being the first.
> Just a guess though.
> ...


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

What is the ETA on the shipping of the pre-ordered turquoise models?

Sorry if I missed this but I can't seem to find it anywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Rick from Doxa & fellow Supreme Doxa lovers,

I have a humble opinion on this model. 

Why not breakdown the 500 units LE blue/carribean to 250 Orange/professional sub and 250 units blue/carribean with NUMA logo on the left. ;-)|>

Do you notice that Doxa 1000t professional Orange sub COSC out of stock consistently? Could we also presume Orange sub plus logo is more popular. 

In addition, an Orange sub with Numa logo will carry her tradition of Doxa US Diver/Aqualung DNA. 

That is more we like. :-!

Thanks!

Kempoman

Any serious diver man should have at least ONE Doxa sub in his collections!


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I understand the function behind a turquoise dial, but just can't seem to warm up to that color. 

On the otherhand, if the blue used for the NUMA Sub is anything like the darker shade of the TUSA, I'd be really interested. :-!


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Must be a strong Union with them there Doxa elves
as nobody knows nothing till they get back from vacation, and even
then...?
Cheers
G


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

So, I'm seeing turquoise everywhere now, imagine this on your wrist. . .











I know the views on the new dial color are varied, but I think it is going to be really nice. If you can wear an orange or yellow dial, this shade of blue ought to be easy to pull off. The NUMA association pushed me over the edge, but the more I think about it. . . the turquoise dial was probably all I needed. 

Since '69 Doxa has produced the silver, yellow, orange and black dials (and somewhere along the line the dark blue Caribbean came to be). With that perspective, the new turquoise dial is pretty special piece for the Doxa collector. Particularly, with such a limited run and the first ever NUMA dial. Can't wait to see the final design! b-)

Kev.


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Kev said:


> Since '69 Doxa has produced the silver, yellow, orange and black dials (and somewhere along the line the dark blue Caribbean came to be). With that perspective, the new turquoise dial is *pretty special piece for the Doxa collector.*


I think therein lies the attraction to this piece; not so much it's aesthetic qualities (although beauty is in the eye of the beholder), but rather that it's unique shade of blue will only be a produced in a limited run. I think that's what makes the TUSA that much more special. It's not only a special edition to commemorate a partnership between two companies, but the dial is unique to Doxa's history. That's where I can see the turquoise 1200T having success...at the hands of the collectors out there.:-!


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Doxa steel, turquoise, and NUMA. . .

this is about as close as I can get right now. . .










but, soon. . .

Kev.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Turquoise is the color of the pool. . .










Kev.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Turquoise is the color of the sea. . .










Kev.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Turquoise is the color of my beach towel. . .










Kev.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

And 'the' beach house. . .










Kev.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

And my favorite sweatshirt. . .










Kev.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Patiently waiting for the NUMA SUB in a turquoise world. . .










Kev.


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

Kev said:


> Patiently waiting for the NUMA SUB in a turquoise world. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kev, where's the tequila? Or at least a Corona? Looks like a good commercial to me...:-!

Avi


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

You got it Avi. . .










Kev.


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Kev, that was good! I :-d and makes my day thinking of what you've post.

Will have a GTG tonite and cheers!

Kempoman


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Did someone mention tequila?


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Steve, i would not say well drink but well read.:-d 

Nice 300t too, well wear.:-!


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Great photos Kev - hey, which model is this one? I'm trying to get a fix on the size, trying to decide once and for all between the 5000T and the 1000T/1200T....



Kev said:


> Kev.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

The watch in the hot tub photo is a 5000. My brother's wrist size (that is him in the photo) is about 7.5 inches. Good luck!

Kev.


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

MHe225 said:


> The way I read the announcement is not that they are considering two colors, there will be two colors:
> Limited edition (50 watches) DOXA SUB1200T NUMA in Turquoise and
> "unlimited" DOXA SUB NUMA in NUMA blue - no mention of numbers or actual model here; assuming a 1200, but could be any model.
> 
> ...


I would love to know if "NUMA BLUE" is a defined colour yet....

if it is the same blue as the Caribbean then I doubt it could be a "professional"

any chance Doxa could chime in?:thanks


----------

